# Amusement park , May 2013.



## Lucky Pants (May 20, 2013)

Pictures from two vists, first one with AltDayOut second with AltDayOut and Peterc4 always a pleasure guys.
This place needs no introduction closed at the end of last season most of the rides and 
attractions have gone but the few remaining make for some real good fun shots and 
dodging the security always adds to that, but alas they had the last laugh booting
us off luckily for us at the end of the mooch, nice clean exit . 











































Thanks for taking the time to look .​


----------



## Stealthstar79 (May 20, 2013)

Love the limbless torso woman, she is a bit freaky!
great pics,
thanks for sharing..


----------



## peterc4 (May 20, 2013)

spot on mate, liking the second one alot, and the processing on no 1 , great shots and a top day.


----------



## Mars Lander (May 21, 2013)

fab treatments on them piks . great times we had here. that ghost train is fun


----------



## skankypants (May 21, 2013)

Very nice shots of this place L.P.


----------



## mazexplorer (May 21, 2013)

These are nice, like the angles you've used.


----------



## sonyes (May 21, 2013)

Cracking pics and processing, great place this......totally missed the 'mannequin graveyard'


----------



## perjury saint (May 22, 2013)

*Fantastic mate!! Mannequin shots are BOSTIN!! *


----------



## rwalton159 (May 22, 2013)

Superb pictures. You have a real skill with the camera


----------



## Ninja Kitten (May 23, 2013)

best shots without a doubt from this one!!!!


----------



## Nessatiti89 (May 23, 2013)

Wow, the work you have done is amazing. Absolutely love the roller coaster shot and two mannequins, freaky but awesome.


----------



## laurenpeckers (May 24, 2013)

hey! amazing pictures! where is this?!


----------



## cliffc (May 24, 2013)

laurenpeckers said:


> hey! amazing pictures! where is this?!



Hi 

This is the theame park formaly known as Camilot if memory serves correctly its near Charnok Richard near Chorly in lancs, the photos of dragon FLyer are good this is the only Deasle powered coster in the world and its rumord to be off to New Pleaseure land in Southport.

REgards

Cliff C


----------

